# Has anyone ever been attacked by a wild animal



## DeerHunter08

just wonderin how many of u been attacked by a wild animal


----------



## 870 XPRS

I had a racoon attack me in the cattails out deer hunting a few years back. It got the first bite in but I got the first bullet in. I'd like to take this time to say thank you to Rocky boots for making leather thick enough to save me from rabies.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Well... there was this one girl who wouldn't leave me alone... 
:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

S & A you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## racer66

While laying in the blind one morning with buddies, feeling quite hung over, one of them dosed off and woke to find a fox licking his boots.


----------



## 870 XPRS

we nearly had the same situation with a skunk one morning. Luckily one of us wasn't hungover and saw him at the edge of the foots before he got into licking range.


----------



## phil999

i got ate by a polar bear while down in the carolinas, but i was a little stinky and he spat me out later in the day.


----------



## TANATA

Not too much danger for me, except the other day when I was attacked by a Sparrow!!!!! I could have lost an eye


----------



## bchunter

a guy i know's wife got killed by a cougar. and another guy i know had a black bear pull him of his tractor good thing he had his gun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

bchunter said:


> a guy i know's wife got killed by a cougar. and another guy i know had a black bear pull him of his tractor good thing he had his gun.


I bet the tractor was NOT running...


----------



## bchunter

ya it was he was cutting his alfelfa field and almost ran it over it came up out of the grass grabed him as it was pulling him off he got a hold of hisgun and shot it


----------



## sdeprie

I was charged by a vicious rabbit one time. Both barrels of the 12 ga was enough for him.


----------



## 870 XPRS

That must be that breed of rabbit that got crossed with a wolverine. Those are starting to come out of the mountains more and more these days. It'd be best if everyone would stay indoors with this recent rash of viscious rabbits roaming the streets.


----------



## buckseye

I heard rabborines were released by the G&F in all 50 states!!!

I have been overpowerd by vicious two-legged females several times, I tried to play dead but that only ****** them off even more. 8)


----------



## sdeprie

In my youth, I was a fire eating tiger, but I find it gets easier and easier to play dead during those vicious attacks.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Had a cougar following me acouple years back while out muledeer hunting. I never saw him but but he was walking right behind for about 2 miles then decided to turn around. It was alomost like he was following my tracks.....Kinda creepy when it is starting to get dark out and you arre acouple miles off the nearest road.


----------



## Buck Jones

Just had a cougar come at me this last weekend while trout fishing. Once he saw what I was he turned back into the grass and disappeared. Figured he heard something walking in the creek and thought it was a deer crossing it. Got my attention.


----------



## fishhook

When i was younger i shot a big beaver with a 22, it jumped in the water and i thought i lost it. About 5 minutes later this big a$$ beaver comes out of the water and starts walking straight towards me. It startled me a bit so i started backing up and it just kept coming. So I let it have it with 10 rounds at about 10 yards. It was down after about 2, but i was a little shaken. After all I think i was only about 11 years old if i remember right. When we got home we weighed it at 75 lbs. what a brute.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I was attacked by a goose once, and was almost killed by a caribou as a youngster.


----------



## Bobm

Smart Caribou :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

classy as usual bob


----------



## buckseye

:toofunny:


----------



## Guest

Never attacked but I was once surrounded by deer and I had to shoot my way out.


----------



## sdeprie

I'm having kind of a running battle with some vicious mockingbirds.


----------



## mutey78

Back ohhhh probly 10 years ago I was deer huntin at my shack in duluth mn. At about 11 ish,(lunch time) got out of my stand and was walking back to the shack when i heard some snapping of twigs or what not. so i stopped and looked around thinking it was a deer.. Didnt see anything. Started walking again and heard the snapping again but alot louder, so i stop again and stood there listening. Kept hearing the snapping and after a few minutes i seen it... A big azz bull moose.. SHocked the hell out of me cause i wasnt exactly walking quiet.The moose kept walking getting closer to me. I was chitting bricks(I didnt know they were that BIG). I didnt move at all and finally it got to about 40-50 yards from me, so I started screaming at it and jumping around. It started running, but not in the direction i wanted it to. Beeline right at me. So here i am running down this trail like i was on fire and a bull moose following me.. What the hell am i supposed to do.. never dawned on me when i first knew it was getting closer to me that i had a 30-30. So I'm runnin down this trail fired off 2 rounds(not the smartest thing ive ever done) and turned to look, and the moose stopped. So i stopped and shot a couple more rounds in its direction and he just walked off like nothing happend.

To this day i dont know what all that was about. Maybe he was curious wanting to know what i was. Maybe thought i was a cow? I dunno, but that made it the last day i hunted that year.

Still today, everytime i walk down that trail i always look for that moose.

Then 2 years ago I had a pack of 5 timber wolves dicking around my stand. Was really cool to watch, they were right under my stand sniffing the ground and doing whatever wolves do, then kinda broke off and all left in different direction. I managed to get about 10 minutes of video on 2 of them.

Other than that, its been a normal hunt..

good luck this year and be safe.


----------



## buckseye

I had a scary moose encounter sorta like mutys....I just had to jump aside off the trail and it came on by, I coulda touched it. A different moose incident I was being hunted by a big bull during rut and had to hide under a bunch of dead willows.


----------



## MOSSBACK

buckseye said:


> A different moose incident I was being hunted by a big bull during rut and had to hide under a bunch of dead willows.


Hey buckseye were you shiverin like a dog sh!tting chicken bones or did you just brace yourself


----------



## buckseye

both... :lol:

another time I stumbled in between a cow moose and her twins...I was watching her run away then all of a suuden from right behind me came running two calf moose....one passed on each side of me...almost took my breath away...:lol:

when I was two or so we had a goose that would stalk and beat the crap out of me...on Easter morning after Mass my dad asked me if that goose was beating me up, I said yes...he said come with me, he grabbed the goose and hung it upside down and stuck our biggest butcher knife up into it's beak and throat....we ate it for supper. I have never been afraid of wild or any animal since...we have quite an upperhand over them. 8)


----------



## zogman

Fishook,
Had a similar experiece with a beaver back in the 60's shot one ,seemed to float as if dead. My dog went and started pulling him to shore. He grabed the dog and took him under so I attacked with a few more rounds and got out in the pond cloths, gun and all. Saved the dog, got the beaver.

Bobm and MT,
I'll never hunt caribou again. :beer: oke:


----------



## blackace

I was out camping once and a **** grabbed my leather wallet and ran into the woods with it. The next day I was looking for where he stashed it and I found a tree with a big hole in it and found about 10 leather wallets!


----------



## sdeprie

Were the credit cards still there?


----------



## Shu

not really an attack, but anyone who's pheasant hunted corn fields a few times has had deer race right by them in the rows. I had a buck running down my row and it would have run me over but I moved rows at the last second and he ended up hitting my barrell and knocking the gun out of my hands.


----------



## Shu

You will get attacked at the Kongo Klub - just north of Mitchell SD.


----------



## huntin1

Had an owl hit my hat while sitting in a tree stand one day, scared the crap outta me. 

huntin1


----------



## Sasha and Abby

blackace said:


> I was out camping once and a **** grabbed my leather wallet and ran into the woods with it. The next day I was looking for where he stashed it and I found a tree with a big hole in it and found about 10 leather wallets!


We have problems with ***** around here too. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I know a guy that shot a buck walked close to it threw a stick at it and nothing happened so he picked up the head, and noticed the eyes were closed. He jumped back, and when he did that his back was against a tree. The deer jumped up and speared him. His feet were litteraly off the ground. His brother was with him, he called 911. He was on the other side of a slough. The slough was a couple hundred long and only about 50 wide so he jumped in and swam. He then shot the deer, and a lifeflight saved him. True. :x


----------



## sdeprie

Man, stuff happens. I don't know how believable this story is, but my brother swears by it. Many years ago he was stationed with Marines in North Carolina. They were out on some several day field training. Apparently there was some kind of pit in the middle of their camp grounds and a deer had wandered in and fallen into that pit. The Marines made a ring around it and kept chasing it in a circle while someone went to get my brother. He tells me when he got there he jumped on its back and finally killed it with a hatchet. When they had the deer down and could take a look, it was apparently blind in one eye. That's why it kept going around in a circle. Apparently they went to get my brother because they knew how strapped he was with a family of 4. That was half of the meat his family ate that year. Sounds like a tall tale to me, but a good story.


----------



## Azian

I was bowhunting in a treestand in Maine when I was 18 and I had a Gray squirrel jump from a tree in front of me and attack me. I've never liked any of those tree rats since!!! :******:


----------



## dlip

years back, i was driving by my deer hunting spot when i spotted a skunk walking through the field, what did i do? i grabbed the old 12 gauge out of the truck(so old it only held 3 shells) and loaded up three super hot super high brass 6's, and got in front of the skunk, when i did that, i thought hed run, but no, he charged me, so i unloaded 3 shots into him, first 1 missed, second grazed him, the third went home, and he kept coming, so i loaded 3 more in real quick, he was 15 yards out and closin quick hehe, i put 3 more in him, and he turned and started running, and to make sure he couldnt squirt me, i loaded up three more and rammed em home, and he was still running lesson learned, skunks are forces to be reckoned with haha :sniper: :withstupid: :strapped: :bartime: :soapbox:


----------



## mallardhunter

I got bit by a squirrel when i was little like 5 at my babysitters. We were walking around the block and it ran down the tree and bit me.  O yea and this other time a bule jay was swooping down at me :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Had a buck charge me through a cattail slough last year. He was being pushed out by one of the members of our party, but it did scare the hell out of me as it ran at me!


----------



## Blake Hermel

I got mauled by a hunting partners black lab...
I got pi$$ed on by a black lab...
I had a lab crap in my decoy spread so bad it smelled for hours, then my brother layed in it...
I hate hunting dogs.

I will shoot one if the above happens again to me. lol :sniper: :lol:


----------



## grizzly

lets see

been attacked by a ****,squirrel,muskrat,mink,fox,otter,snapping turtle,skunk,wild cat,turkey( i was trying to catch him)oppusum.


----------



## sdeprie

grizzly, it's a wonder you even go out anymore.


----------



## cbass

True story!

Had an acquaintance once who was handling his business in the city park on the fourth of July a few years back. As he was doing what we do, a skunk came up and bit his *** in the cheek. He had to be taken to the hospital and given a rabies shot. The best part of it all is that it wasn't even his wife. How does a guy explain that to the old lady??????


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Saw my brother take down a wounded duck he was looking for (without his shotgun) in mid flight by punching it in the back. Had another brother shoot a skunk, then on his way back my other brother who was waiting in the truck started yelling at him saying the skunk was chasing him. To bad for the bro that shot the skunk, he only brought one bullet out with him and the other brother was laughing to hard to get his shells in his shotgun. Dad shot a crane and the evil thing glided right into his chest. Same brother that got chased by the skunk also stepped on a porcupine. And I had the pleasure of being chaised by a badger (it's no wonder why curiosity killed the cat). There are other stories as well, but none of us have come close to getting killed by any game animal.


----------



## dlip

o ya, another story, has a wild cat nearly run up my leg when i was checkin the chicken coop for animals that werent supposed to be there, as it ran out of the hole at the bottom of the door i jumped back and the cat ran over my foot and ran towards the fence, he didnt get very far though, he fell to the flames of the ole thunder stick :sniper:


----------



## memmer

GooseBuster3 said:


> Had a cougar following me acouple years back while out muledeer hunting. I never saw him but but he was walking right behind for about 2 miles then decided to turn around. It was alomost like he was following my tracks.....Kinda creepy when it is starting to get dark out and you arre acouple miles off the nearest road.


How did you know a cougar was there without seeing it?

-memmer
http://www.trackincats.com


----------



## BLUEKILLER

My uncle was hunting and he shot a 5*5 and he went to go look at it. He said it was dead and he was going to cut the throat just to make sure it was dead. He started to cut then the buck got up and hook him by his courals and lifted him up and was running. He keeped cutting his troat and then he tipped over and died. My uncle weighs about 290 he is a big man and the deer carried him for about 50 yards. That was a weird day.


----------



## Remington 7400

I had a coyote come into my setup one year turkey hunting. When he seen me instead of running off he bared his teeth started growling and took the shortest route to my ground blind. I stopped him with a Federal Mag Shok 3 1/2 inch #5 fired from a Mossberg 835.

I also had a black bear follow me up the ridge one morning while squirrel hunting. It was the day after rifle season and I had been using Red Fox P on my boots for cover scent, I guess there was some left because he came down the ridge with his nose on the ground right in my tracks. He scared the $hit out of me. The next time I went back there I had a .44 mag on my hip for "back-up" purposes.

i don't guess you could really call it attacked, but I dosed off one day and woke up to find 2 ground squirrles sitting in my lap. (No Joke)


----------



## djleye

They must have been looking for your nuts!!!!!! :rollin:

Sorry, that was just too easy!!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400




----------



## apeterson

My uncle was out deer hunting in WI and they were walking across this field and there was a big grass clump, thinking it was just a little hill he stepped on it (so he could see farther) turns out it was a bear!!! it had been hibornating and pulled grass around him... well the bear stood up and ran away, nocking my uncle on the ground. I never step on "little hills" any more after hearing that story.


----------



## Guest

I was out running my hog traps and caught a bunch of little ones, they were prolly around 10lbs a piece. Anyway while I was standing there figuring the best way to get the out of the trap, the mama hog must have heard the comotion and here she come. Before I could crawl on top the trap she ripped my pants on my left leg and cut my calf open on my right leg. She wouldnt let me down off the trap and I was bleeding pretty bad so I let the door up and let the young pigs out and they all ran off. Had to get 47 stitches and a new pair of pants.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Two of my hunting buddies were getting permission for a field one time and the farmer had a LARGE lab in his yard. After they had secured permission and were walking back to the truck the dog charged my friends. One of them is a pretty big boy and couldn't get away very fast. The dog tackled him and proceded to have his way with my friend. After being raped by the big yellow lab my buddy was pretty shaken up, untill the skinner friend realized he dropped his cell phone in the fenced in area. needless to say they were both sodomized by the lab. :toofunny:


----------



## Fossilman

My ex-wife :******:


----------



## joebobhunter4

me and my bro (him probably 14 and me probably 9 or so...) were sneaking up on geese in a pond... well as we were sneaking up it was in tall grass all the sudden we hear this hissing? im like what is that? he goes idk... i stand up. this huge thing with his teeth out and claws pointed at me... jumps at me (this is in north dakota now...) HOLY SH!T BEAR!!! me being 9 i didnt know the difference lol... my bro pops up BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM... he probably died that first shot but of course we had to put a few more in him... 8 shots it was lol... it was a badger. and it literally jumped off the ground to hit me in the face... i was scared sh!tless... 
i got attacked by a turkey trying to catch it in my grandmas back yard once... i caught him... he kciked me with his spurs... so i got mad and ripped his beard out  probably not the best thing to do... it hopped on me and beat the piss outa me... than i got him to the ground and started punching him... finally i got up kicked is and it ran away and flew over the fence... my brother was laughing so hard at me and me bluddy everywhere... i was mad but i had a beard in my hand lol... 
cran hunting one day we shot one and it glided about 200 yards into a corn field and fell... so after picking up decoys we went over there... me my bro and his friend like walking for pheasants were lookin for a crane... the thing pops up and tried to peck my brother in the head.... well my bro was quick with his 12 guage and pancaked the cranes face... it was pretty scary lol... 
i think thats all ive been attacked by... if i canthink of anymore ill let yall know lol


----------



## varmithunter06

i was huntin squirrels in my backyard a few years ago shot one and went up because i thought he was dead and he got up and chased me untill i reloaded my pellet gun and put one in his head while running :sniper:


----------



## nutt

i got attacked by a rooster on a farm whild trying to get to my truck...it chased me up a 60 yard drive way lungin at me like a dinosaur in jurassic park (the spitter ones with the things that come out behind their neck)


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Some dam kids were throwing rocks at the ducks and mama though i was throwing them at her ducklings so she charged. BOOM! wailed into me. i had no time to react. she also grabbed a hold of my nipple, but her life was ended quickly when she didn't stop attacking me. good thing her ducklings were old enough to survive on their own


----------



## shryke300

I ran cross country in high school. one of our trails went behind the baseball fields. The baseball team would lose balls out there all the time, and we would pick them up and keep them(i still have one in my truck) if we found one. one day we were on the trail and i had found a baseball. while we were going theough the woods, we came across three racoons. One of teh brighter guys decided to mess with them. The biggest one got angry(who wouldn't) but he came after me, running on his hindlegs and hissing. It wasn't long before he backed off, discouraged by a baseball thrown to the teeth.


----------



## sdeprie

My advice, don't mess with raccoons. They got no sense of humor, whatsoever.


----------



## Turner

When I was going to college in Bottineau 19yrs ago, we were up in the Turtle Mtns looking for plants for class, we had a cow moose charge us. Thank god I could still climb trees fast.
Received 22 stitches from a German Shepard when I was in high school.


----------



## Greenhunter

I was turkey hunting one morning when two dogs came running at me and ran into my 10 ga. gobblerthumper. Scratch one feral dog and the other saw what time it was and decided to exit stage left.


----------



## Remington 7400

> My advice, don't mess with raccoons. They got no sense of humor, whatsoever.


 :rollin:


----------



## djleye

I had a raccoon stick his nose into my ground blind this weekend. I was ready with the arrow in my hand if he decided to come in any further!!!! I was a little nervous since someone posted a story a while back about the killer ***** somewhere attacking people!!!!


----------



## arctic plainsman

Interesting story from a friend of mine.

Two weeks ago my running buddy and his boss were up river from here about an hour and shot a 62"bull moose. After the usual photography session and the first trip with meat to the boat, both rifles were left in the boat, and the two returned to the killsite for more butchering and packing. The grass the moose fell in was about head high, and while both were bent over cutting they heard a "woof" behind them. Both turned to find a just less than 9' brown bear on the other side of the carcass about 15' away from them. The bear jumped over the carcass and as both hunters attempted to flee, both tripped and fell, the bear ending on top of the boss. My friend jumped up and started yelling and waving at the bear, whereupon the bear switched to him and knocked him down. The boss stood up and did likewise, the bear switched back to him. This went on a couple more times until the boss was able to get over to the .44 Blackhawk left laying nearby and shot the bear as he came for him three times.

The skull measured 25", and as noted before, the bears skin squared under 9' Both hunters incredibilly were un scratched, but badly shaken. My guess is that the bear was only interested in the carcass, and was merely trying to run off the two interlopers. The story is just getting to the press, so if it is printed, I'll try to figger out how to link.

The bummer for me is I spent a week looking for a bear myself and couldn't find a single one!


----------



## Gohon

> The bummer for me is I spent a week looking for a bear myself and couldn't find a single one!


Well.......... now you know the secret.......... shoot a moose and leave your gun in a boat. Works every time. :lol:


----------



## arctic plainsman

Well, no fooling, I sort of did. I was out with a friend in a canoe, and while freighting our bull back to camp, the rifles stayed where the carcass was, so while in my bacon soaked, moose meat filled camp I was gun-less and bear-less! 
Nuts.
I did have a bear in front of my house the other day, my little lab puppy was squarely freaked. Cops shot that one.
Nuts.


----------



## R y a n

arctic plainsman said:


> Well, no fooling, I sort of did. I was out with a friend in a canoe, and while freighting our bull back to camp, the rifles stayed where the carcass was, so while in my bacon soaked, moose meat filled camp I was gun-less and bear-less!
> Nuts.
> I did have a bear in front of my house the other day, my little lab puppy was squarely freaked. Cops shot that one.
> Nuts.


What kind of bear most frequently roams Dillingham?

Ryan


----------



## arctic plainsman

It's brown bears around here. The one in front of the house was a big cub. You know, teenager type.


----------



## Bore.224

I have never been attacked by a wild animal.... But I am working on changing that real hard. :lol:


----------



## Gohon

Kind of passed over it at first read and it is a different subject but it seems the 44 Magnum worked quite well for these guys but it also points out the fact that more often than not, four pounds of iron is not always kept strapped to your hip.


----------



## arctic plainsman

You know Gohon, just my opinion, but I think you're right, the .44 seemed fine. Ok, well the bear died, so it's more than my opinion. In most cases, the professionals, wether gov., or guides prefer the long guns like slug shotguns or a rifle. I own a .44 that I rarely carry since I prefer the slug gun while fishing, and ofcourse use the heavy rifle for hunting. If the bear was on me, like in my friends case, it would seem like the long gun would be hard to get around, so the handgun would be an advantage. Maybe.
I thought it would be hard to control a heavy caliber handgun like the .50's for defense against an on coming attack. I am very recoil shy, but this year I carried my .375 H&H, and would have liked to use it on a bear.


----------



## Possumpup

I was attacked by a racoon climbing the same tree I was occupying...a good kick and arrow to the brain changed his mind. I was almost stomped by a huge bull moose in buckfield maine but was able to leap behind a huge beech tree to avoid his charge. We played ring around the beech tree for two charges and then he huffed off.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I didn't get attacked, but I had a racoon try to get in my ground blind. Well, my foot had other thoughts and so my foot decided to send the little [email protected] flying through the air. He didn't appreciate it much, and I still don't think he knew what happened, because he was actually walking back towards me until I stuck him with an arrow. I figured I ****** him off pretty good and he wasn't screwing around anymore so I put and end to it before it went any further, lol.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

well one time i was walkin into our barn and got hit below the belt by a barnswallow flyin out... ouch


----------



## njsimonson

A canada goose.

It ended in perhaps the funniest story of my life.


----------



## ohio

i was hunting in the rut and was chased by a young buck coming out at darki only had my bow and was so scared adn suprised i didnt know what to do!!!


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

I got charged by a 8 pt whitetail. Me and my bro were in the walking to the woods and he came out and ran towards us with his head bent down. I had my pelletgun with me and shot him to scare him; it worked.


----------



## arctic plainsman

The story about the two Alaska moose hunters that were ambushed by the brown bear while butchering is on the Accurate reloading forum under the Alaska Hunting thread. I think the title is "Good Bear and moose story" or something that says bear and moose in it.


----------



## DeVore

About 7 years ago my uncle was elk hunting in Idaho. He had a respectable 5 point at 60 yards quartering to him. Since he was hunting with the rifle he put the crosshairs on he's sholder and touched er off. This turned the bull toward him that was busting *** out of there. Dave reloaded and tried to put one in the head but ended up blowing one of the antlers off. He was stepped on by this elk and did end up breaking his leg, but it was a guided hunt so the guide helped him get out of the woods. they also found the elk bout 100 yards past were he was standing. It made one heck of a story back at camp.


----------



## justinsxc

I was attacked by a hawk while I was out running for the day. He nearly took my head off but I was too quick. I dodged it, grabbed a stick, and when he came for attempt #2 I hit it with a branch and the thing left me alone.. but I bout **** my pants!


----------



## parker_lipetzky

I got bit by a muskrat sitting in the goose decoys this year. When iwas younger I got bit by a goose. OH yeah about 2 years aago me and my buddy were calling for coyotes and my buddy started moving his head around and he had his hat taken off by a huge owl it was the funniest thing I had ever seen. Kinda dangerous tho.


----------



## zfish87

My dad and uncles have been going to idaho elk hunting the past 15 years, i've gone the past three. We see a lot of cougar sign out there but never see them. The one cougar they have seen was about twelve years ago, when my dad was way down at the bottom of a finger. The thing was stalking up on hiim about 35 yrds away, he said it came up on top of a deadfall 25 yrds uphill of him and figured the next move would be on top of him, so needless to say kitty got a 300 mag to the face.


----------



## boondocks

duckduck...goose! said:


> Some dam kids were throwing rocks at the ducks and mama though i was throwing them at her ducklings so she charged. BOOM! wailed into me. i had no time to react. she also grabbed a hold of my nipple,


Is this for real?This duck actually grabbed your nips?Thats funny stuff.


----------



## yote caller

while coyote huntibg with a fox pro i left the fawn bawl on and a doe snuck up behinde me along with 2 bucks and snarted snorting andscraping the ground with there hoove so i shot in the opposite direction bad idea guesse what els snuck up while i was staring at the deer two coyotes came 50 yrds i shot they were gone


----------



## kevin.k

friday night while i was bowhunting, i got outa the stand at dark, and started heading towerds the truck wich was about a mile 1/2 away and about half ways into the walk i heard something, i turned around and shined the flashlight and it was a coyote following me abotu 15 yards behind me, it stopped for liek 2 seconds then trotted away....i was kinda freaked out, for these reasons: one when i stopped and turned around it wasnt even scared... and it didnt run away fast...AND IT WAS FOLLOWING ME...o well just a coyote.

But the reason i think it was following me was because i was wearing racoon scent on my boots....


----------



## aspiringyotehunter

I had a buck charge me once. He was fighting another buck over this doe. Once the fight was over I decided to shoot the winner and missed he turned and came right at me. Luckily my second shot was better than my first. Shot him right between the eyes. All my family and buddies called me Clint Eastwood for quite some time. It was a lucky shot. I was aiming for his neck. :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack

Had a squirrel try to climb up my leg while on a treestand. Only he was under my pants. Pretty sure he wouldnt have climbed up there, but I wasnt gonna find out, I let him get to about the top of my boot before I freaked out.

I had a young **** in a livetrap from around the pheasant pen. Thought Id be nice and release him. So I drove him out into a field a couple miles away and tried to dump him out. Well, he wouldnt let go of the cagetrap. So I shook it up and down, he finally fell out. But I was the only cover. He tried to climb me. About belt high I grabbed him and tossed him.

I was surrounded by snow geese this weekend, I just know they had ill intentions, but we broke up their little party.


----------

